# Cutest Couple Contest



## my2geldings

Great contest, I will post my picture when I get home this afternoon


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

Here's mine. My rats, Aero(grey) and Heidi(brown).


----------



## specialdelivery

awww, just horses eh. i have a cute one of my dogs. i lonly have one horse, so no two horsey shots.
what the heck ill post it any ways


----------



## brookelovesparelli

Well, I only have one horse.. but just as a joke 

Cutest Couple 







Buddy and I


----------



## XivoShowjumper

Rusty and Ebby


----------



## ilovestitch

This is my paint gelding Stitch and his paint girlfriends Stinger


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse




----------



## Klassic Superstar

Here is Klassy and her "husband" Rio. They are bestest of budds, its this huge long inside joke. But when Klassy coliced this summer we were hand walking her and when we went by Rio's stall they were inseprable and He helped her get better and keep her happy, so we took him out and he didnt even have to be led just walked next to her and kept nosing her.


----------



## CloudsMystique

By "one entry per person," do you mean one picture or one couple? If we're entering two horses, can we post more than one picture of the same two horses?


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

Sorry should've clarified. We'll go with one couple per person. Great entries so far guys!!


----------



## CloudsMystique

Okay, cool... I have a *lot *of cute pictures of them together, haha. This is an awesome idea for a contest, by the way : ]


Here are Fendi and Mystique...











































































Here they are play-fighting:






























Fendi has to keep EVERY horse in the world (mares AND geldings) at least 20 feet away from her:







































Sorry there were so many, haha. I have a hard time picking and choosing.


----------



## Pro

Sonny and Dixie


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse

In that case ill add more:











And links because they're not on photobucket:

Just us by ~mellandshad on deviantART
Attention by ~mellandshad on deviantART


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

Alright everyone a clarification (I don't know how to edit my original post at this point) . 

-One couple per person
-Mulitple pics of said couple great
-For the poll thread I'll pic a representative photo and have this link attached

Awesome pics so far!!! Everyone's couples are adorable (even the non-horse ones)!!


----------



## masatisan

I love this one:








And then right after that happened this happened:


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901

Teddy the Shetland and Buttercup the Belgian....


----------



## Appy Luvr

Pixie & Gypsy


----------



## XxemmafuriaxX

furia and cancionera (aka sue)


----------



## danastark

Tahoe (solid paint) and Spirit (appy) really get into playing together. They go down.......









They go up.......


----------



## luvmyqh

horsey love!!


----------



## PaintsPwn

Tuff and Turd


----------



## snoggle

^^^Okay, you seriously have a horse named Turd? Too funny!


----------



## Lovehorsesandrunning

I like rio.. and i also like Stitch.. lol i dont have a horse yet. noone to love ;(


----------



## MIEventer

Anubis and Dixie. These two are always together.


----------



## Starryeyed

No good horsie couples with my gang, they are all enemys or more the tolerate each other type. But just for kicks heres our inseperable husband and wife cats, Toebee and Fuffiz (Taffy). Cute huh? Fuffiz is an "older women" and Toebee would move mountains to make her happy.


----------



## PaintsPwn

> ^^^Okay, you seriously have a horse named Turd? Too funny!


-nods- a name well earned on her part.
Turf: Hello! Mah name is Turd! I am sweet, adorable and completely innocent... .... >8D -buck buck buck, rear, kick-

... It's gotten better since she learned manners.
_And since she learned there's only room for ONE blonde diva on this property 8D_


----------



## mom2pride

My kitty, Latifah, who lives with my mom and dad since I moved  and her best buddy Sirius, who is now in training to be a service dog... (this was when they were both little, and I had been taking some pics of the puppy, when the kitty just hopped up on the stool, like "me too, me too!"


----------



## Dartanion




----------



## Clementine

Okay, neither of these horses are mine, but this is at the stable that I board at. The horses are Chammonix (bay mare) and Blaze (chestnut gelding).


----------



## trIplEcrOwngIrl

Ooooh! Heres my lovebugs Copper and Bell . Sorry its not a very good pic


----------



## thunderhooves

DisneyCowgirl1901 said:


> Teddy the Shetland and Buttercup the Belgian....


 I declare a winner already! That is the cutest!


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901

Glad you like it


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

Love all your pics guys! Beautiful horses


----------



## Elina




----------



## MN Tigerstripes

*Bump*


----------



## jagman6201

Here is Jag and Lady!



















Haha, Lady always has to look like a doofus and ruin the pictures. 

Oh yeah! And here's one that I always smile at. Synchronized bucks! Just on opposite leads, but otherwise, nearly perfect!


----------



## Domino13011

Stella is the only one Domino will let get near him when He's laying down..Thats why I love this picture..:lol:


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

One last bump! I love all the pics so far. Even my bf (totally non horsey man) thinks they're gorgeous!


----------



## HorseOfCourse

Non-horsey
[sorry for the poor quality, i took this on my cell phone]








Horsey:








Midnight ans Summer...does anybody else think it looks lilke Summer is smiling here?


----------



## Plains Drifter

Non horse one for fun:


----------



## kchfuller

Maddy and her first and only love Rocky :wink:


----------



## snazzydandy

*Quad and Fancy*

These 2 have been friends for over 18 years..


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

Alright I'm an idiot and forgot that the entries were supposed to end on the 9th. Because I forgot that I'll include the last couple of entries in my poll choices. 

Contest is now closed and I'll get the poll up later today. Probably a littler earlier than 6 though I have a small child bday party to attend.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

The poll has been posted! It was really hard to pick the top 10. I was at the computer for quite awhile scrolling back and forth. Thanks for all the entries and beautiful pics!

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-contests/cutest-couple-contest-47982/


----------

